# معهد السيلزيان دون بوسكو



## midonagi (9 أكتوبر 2007)

ياشباب انا كنت عملت موضوع من فترة عن معهد السيلزيان دون بوسكو ومحدش رد عليا.. انا عاوز اعرف جميع المعلومات المتعلقه بالمعهد ده مكانه فيه.. كورساته ايه.. وبكام.. ولو ليه موقع على النت .. اى حاجه ؟


----------



## أنيشتين (9 أكتوبر 2007)

أنا اللى انا سمعته عنه ان فيه دورات لحام وهوه اسعاره معقولة خالص 600جنيه مصرى مثلا


----------



## صلاح الدين كرار (9 أكتوبر 2007)

انا عندى كتاب رائع جدا من اصدار ه\ا المعهد عن التحكم الكهرابئ 
motor control
wiring system
electrical circuits
هو مفيد جدا للتحكم الصناعى


----------



## بدراوى (10 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
معهد دون بوسكو دة معهد ايطالى 
فية دورات فى ميكانيكا السيارات تكلفة الدورة 950جنية تقريبا لمدة 3 شهور
تكييف وتبريد تقريبا 400 جنية 3 شهور
لحام تقريبا 400
عنوان المعهد روض الفرج ش عبد القدر طة
مهندس / على البدراوى


----------



## على اللول (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*دورات دون البوسكو*

دورة كنترول ب 350 جنيه
دوره Plc ب 850 جنيه
دورة الكترونيات ب750 جنيه
دورةcnc ب650 جنيه
دورة تبريد وتكييف ب 550 جنيه
دورة اوتوكاد ب550 جنيه
دوره تركيبات كهربيه ب 300 جنيه


----------



## محمد القصبجي (15 أكتوبر 2007)

المعهد ده موجود في شبرا محطة الساحل


----------



## volda (16 أكتوبر 2007)

االمعهد عبارة عن معهد فني بس بمصاريف"وله فرع في الاسكندرية" 
كما يدرسون اللغة الايطالية كمادة اساسية طوال فترة الدراسة 
اما بالنسبة للكورسات فيعطي كورسات كثيرة منها "كنترول وcncوولحم وتبريد وتكيف"
وهي تبداء في مواعيد محددة "تقريبا ثابتة كل عام"
اسعارة مناسبة بالنسبة لغيرة وذلك لانها مدعمة "تقريبا من ايطاليا"
والشهادات مدعمة من السفارة الايطالية


----------



## على اللول (17 أكتوبر 2007)

شهادات الدون بوسكو فعلا معتمده من الخارجيه المصريه والسفاره الايطاليه


----------



## ناصر مطاوع (17 أكتوبر 2007)

انا معايا دورة التبريد والتكيف الخاصة بالمعهد سوفت وير لو محتاجها يا ريت تبلغنى


----------



## ashrafmsamy (17 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## على اللول (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*طلب من الاخ ناصر مطاوع*

ياريت تحدثنا عن مستوى دوره التبريد والتكييف فى معهد الدون بوسكو
ومحتوياتها
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شريف عبد الله (22 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
بالنسبة للمعهد انا اخذت هناك دورة سيارات
وللامانة.......عندهم انضباط و احترام للمواعيد
ايام العمل:كل ايام الاسبوع عدا الجمعة و الاحد
لكن انا استفدت م الدورة لان انا عاينت اجزاء المحرك بيدى
فى الامتحان تم فك الموتور وتجميعه و ضبط التاكيهات و الكهرباء(التقسيمة) وتشغيله
لكن انا شايف ان المعهد لا يعطى شيء عن الحقن او الانظمة الجديدة عامة
رقم تليفون المعهد للاستعلام:0224576794 و 0224579650
العنوان:2 شارع عبد القادر طه بجوار مستشفى الساحل
دعواتى للجميع بالتوفيق و الهدايه


----------



## ashrafmsamy (24 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ashrafmsamy (24 أكتوبر 2007)

الى الاخ الكريم - ناصر مطاوع - 
ياريت تحدثنا عن مستوى دوره التبريد والتكييف فى معهد الدون بوسكو
ومحتوياتها - وهل هى عن التكييف المركزى ام التكييف المنزلى
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ashrafmsamy (24 أكتوبر 2007)

الى الاخ الكريم - ناصر مطاوع -
كيف يمكن الحصول على دورة التبريد والتكيف الخاصة بالمعهد وال سوفت وير
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هند عبد السلام (1 يونيو 2009)

انا نفس اعرف هو الصح ان اخد هذه الدوارت قبل ما لقى شغل اوبعده


----------



## midonagi (1 يونيو 2009)

والله انا شايف يا باشمهندسه هند انك تاخديها قبل الشغل افضل علشان يبقى عندك سى فى محترمة وقوية اما لو عاوزة تجربى اى شغل الاول وبعدين تشوفى مجال عملك ايه يبقى اشتغلى الاول..وربنا معاكى


----------



## ابراهيم شبل (2 يونيو 2009)

عنوان معهد دون بوسكو بالاسكندريه 
99 ش شريف - كرموز - الاسكندريه
ت / 033927593 / 033929108 
المدير / 033911968
موبايل /0127906899
e-mail :[email protected]


----------



## محمد جبل (11 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
يا جماعه انا سمعت ان فى منحه مجانيه للخريجين انهم ياخدو داوره فى معهد الدونبوسكو بس مش عارف الكلام ده صح ولا خطأ 
يا ريت لو حد عنده رد يقولى


----------



## أبومؤمن (11 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
ياأخ ناصر مطاوع 
أرجو منك إرسال دورة التبريد والتكييف على الإيميل الخاص بى 
[email protected]


----------



## وائل عبده (13 أغسطس 2009)

المعهد علي فكره بيدي دورات ببلاش تبع القوي العامله وتليفونه هو24576794


----------



## eng_ahmed_2222 (13 أغسطس 2009)

ياريت حضرتك لو سمحت وتكرمت وجبتلنا دورة التبريد والتكييف


----------



## حلمى صادق (16 أغسطس 2009)

ماثمن دورة اللحام تحت الماء


----------



## حلمى صادق (16 أغسطس 2009)

هل ممكن تحضر ولنادورة تبريد


----------



## mnci (17 أغسطس 2009)

بالتوفيق اخى الكريم................................


----------



## كنجاره (21 سبتمبر 2009)

عاوز اعرف اماكن دورات اللحام


----------



## وائل عبده (23 سبتمبر 2009)

دورات اللحام موجوده في اكاديمية اللحام المصريه


----------



## محمد اسماعيل رمضان (23 سبتمبر 2009)

من فضللك ياباشمهندس ناصر مطاوع انا محتاج سوفت وير دورة التكييف. وشكرا


----------



## rasmi (23 سبتمبر 2009)

يا ريت معلومات عن دورة اللحام تحت الماء


----------



## eng.amr slama (26 سبتمبر 2009)

أرجو من مهندس ان يرسل لي دورة التبريد والتكيف علي الاميل [email protected]


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (26 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شباب في دورات مجانيه في معهد الدون بوسكو تبع القوى العامله
بتعمل مقابله مع مندوب من القوى العامله وتمضي على اقرار انك مابتشتغلش
ومتغبش عن الدوره اكتر من 3 ايام تقريبا او تتحمل قيمة الدوره بالكامل تقريبا 
750 جنيه وفي مقابله يوم 14\1\2010 ان شاء الله الساعه 9 صباحا 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## aymanhamed (27 ديسمبر 2009)

عندى مفاجاة مراكز التدريب التابعة للقوى العاملة بتعمل دورات فوق الممتازة لمدة 3و4 شهور ومجانيةبكل المحافظات وبامانة فيها مدربين على كفاءة عالية هذا للعلم لمن يريد وليست دعاية اخوكم ايمن


----------



## the black tiger (27 ديسمبر 2009)

ناصر مطاوع please send it


----------



## the black tiger (27 ديسمبر 2009)

ناصر مطاوع please send it
i need it


----------



## كريم كمال بلال (27 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ محمود عزت فين اماكن المقابله الخاصه بالقوي العامله ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (27 ديسمبر 2009)

المقابله مع مندوب القوى العامله في معهد الدون بوسكو بروض الفرج الساعه 9 صباحا يوم 14\1\2010 ان شاء الله وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*عندى مفاجاة مراكز التدريب التابعة للقوى العاملة بتعمل دورات فوق الممتازة لمدة 3و4 شهور ومجانيةبكل المحافظات وبامانة فيها مدربين على كفاءة عالية هذا للعلم لمن يريد وليست دعاية اخوكم ايمن*​

محتاج توضيح ومعلومات اكتر اخي الكريم


----------



## كريم كمال بلال (28 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا بشمهندس محمود


----------



## الدسوقى عنتر (30 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن حد يقولى مدة دورة التحكم الالى وplc كم شهر وكام يوم فى الاسبوع ولها مواعيد معينة 
وجزاكم الله خـــــير


----------



## كريم كمال بلال (30 ديسمبر 2009)

بعد إذن الاخوه مفيش حد يقدر يجبلنا جدول بالدورات والمدد الخاصه بها


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (31 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخوه الاعزاء معلوماتي ان في دورة تكييف وتبريد هتبدأ في 1\2\2010 ان شاء الله اما بالنسبه لعدد الايا م تقريبا 3 ايام في الاسبوع ويتم تحديد المواعيد بالاتفاق مع المحاضر نفسه وممكن الاتصال بالمعهد مباشرة والسؤال عن الدوره المطلوبه ميعادها ومدتها وتكلفتها 0هو الجدول الجديد نزل النهارده الخميس وانا اتصلت بيهم وارقام التليفون انظر اول صفحه في الموضوع والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## بحر الهوى (10 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## مجدى محمد كمال (17 سبتمبر 2010)

ممكن اعرف مواعيد دورة الالكترونيات و plc وما هو عنوان المعهد فى القاهره وهل دوراته معتمده من وزارة الخارجيه مش بس لايطاليا. وكام سعر الدورتين ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مجدى محمد كمال (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*ممكن اعرف مواعيد دورة الالكترونيات و plc وما هو عنوان المعهد فى القاهره وهل دوراته معتمده من وزارة الخارجيه مش بس لايطاليا. وكام سعر الدورتين ولك جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## مجدى محمد كمال (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*ممكن اعرف مواعيد دورة الالكترونيات و plc وما هو عنوان المعهد فى القاهره وهل دوراته معتمده من وزارة الخارجيه مش بس لايطاليا. وكام سعر الدورتين ولك جزيل الشكر​*


----------



## هانى فاروق السطوحى (27 ديسمبر 2010)

السلاموا عليكم انا محتاج دورة التبريد والتكييف الخاصة بمعهد الدون بوسكو لوسمحتم ممكن 
واشكركم شكرا جزيل 
اخوكم هانى فاروق السطوحى


----------



## mahmoud khalaf ali (3 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## nourjudo (13 أغسطس 2011)

انامعى دبلوم صناعى قسم ميكانيكا سيارات حكومى هل ينفع اشتراكى ودخولى فى هذا المعهد


----------



## nourjudo (13 أغسطس 2011)

*التقديم فى المعهد*

:75::85:انا معى دبلوم صنايع ثلاث سنوات حكومى هل يمكن دخولى هذاا المعهد


----------



## maher sokara (9 أكتوبر 2011)

ياجماعه انا اتصلة بالقوى العاملة واكدت ان المعهد بيعطى دورات تبعها ببلاش 
بس لازم تقدم الاوراق المطلوبه وهى 
اصل وصورة شهادة الجيش 
اصل وصورة شهادة المؤهل 
البطاقة الشخصية
ومواعيد المقابلة والتقديم يوم الخميس
اسئلكم الدعاه


----------



## maher sokara (16 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووور*


----------



## المهندس95 (7 فبراير 2012)

[ممكن لوسمحتوا حد يقولي افضل مكان لدوره كنترول


----------



## فريد باور (1 سبتمبر 2013)

طب رقم تلفون المعهد ده


----------



## khaled1126 (21 أكتوبر 2013)

انا عايز اخد دورة لحام عايز اعرف سعرها وبتبدا امتي؟


----------



## khaled1126 (21 أكتوبر 2013)

رد لو سمحتم


----------



## محمد سريا (28 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم ممكن حد يفدنى يا جماعه عن دورات الكنترول ومواعيدها فى معهد الدنبسكو


----------



## eng_omar26 (18 أغسطس 2014)

انا محتاج هذه الدورة يا مهندس ناصر


----------



## eng_omar26 (18 أغسطس 2014)

يا ريت يا مهندس ناصر دورة التبريد والتكييف الخاصة بالمعهد وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng.7oo0ooda (8 سبتمبر 2014)

دا لينك ل الجروب الخاص بالمعهد هتلاقوا عليه جدول خاص بمواعيد الكورسات واسعارها 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/30123009645


----------



## ابويوسف ومريم ر (22 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكوووور


----------

